# Malt



## xtrabyte (22/12/06)

What is the difference between 2-row malt and 6-row malt?


----------



## neonmeate (22/12/06)

From HTB:

"There are two basic varieties of barley, two row and six row - referring to the arrangement of the kernels around the shaft. Two row barley is the generally preferred variety, having a bit higher yield per pound, lower protein levels, and claiming a more refined flavor than six row. However, six row has a little higher diastatic power than two row. Historically, the higher protein level of six row barley (which can produce a very heavy bodied beer) drove brewers to thin the wort with unmalted grains like corn and rice. Brewers were able to take advantage of six row barley's higher diastatic power to achieve full conversion of the mash in spite of the non-enzymatic starch sources (adjuncts)."


----------



## Screwtop (22/12/06)

In the main, common barley (6 row) varieties are winter barley crops mainly used for stockfeed. Spring/summer barley (2 row) is used for malting, the yeild is higher (ton/acre) than 6 row.


----------



## neonmeate (22/12/06)

I didn't think anyone used it for brewing at all in this country until I saw this:

http://www.pigsfly.net.au/paleale.html

they probably get it from the same place they get their "Australian Chinook hops"


----------



## /// (22/12/06)

I heard last week of a whisper of 6 row coming in. Can confirm or deny as no affiliation, due to it being heard on the grap vine etc etc.

<input edit> the higher protein levels make handling difficult, hence the use of adjucts. Clearing as well as extract become problematic. 

Scotty


----------

